# Honda 5013



## dianna (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi guys, my dad has a Honda 5013 that he is interested in selling. It runs great but the mower deck is rotten and finding a replacement has been difficult, so he just bought a new tractor (Husquavarna). Is anyone near NE Ohio interested in this tractor? I will probably sell the attachments separately. I know he has a snow thrower that he never used, not sure what other attachments he may have.


----------



## dianna (Aug 20, 2007)

$100? Lol.


----------



## Tormsp (Sep 21, 2015)

Dianna,
I have a 5013 with only the mower. What attachments do you have for sale?
Thanks
Tom


----------

